# Who makes more — an Uber driver or a crew member at McDonald’s? Crunching the painful Uber numbers



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.tbo.com/list/news-opinion-commentary/crunching-the-painful-uber-numbers-20150929/*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.tbo.com/list/news-opinion-commentary/crunching-the-painful-uber-numbers-20150929/*


Thank you for posting this...

and *THANK YOU SCOTT MYERS* 
for publishing an article that FINALLY sets the record straight 
and debunks that Jan 2015 Uber-Paid-For report, 
"An Analysis of the Labor Market for Uber's Driver-Partners in the United States."

---------------------- excerpt ------------------------

_So, according to my calculations, Uber drivers earn a median of $8.70 per hour.

Published reports say entry-level full-time McDonald's employees, known as "crew members," earn an average hourly rate of $8.25 per hour.

They also receive benefits that include medical, dental and vision insurance, prescription drug coverage, educational assistance, vacation, paid holidays, life insurance, short-term disability, 401K, and unemployment insurance. These employee benefits are certainly worth more than 45 cents per hour ($8.70 to $8.25).

So we can conclude that the average entry-level McDonald's employee makes more than the "median" Uber driver.

From this analysis we can now begin to understand why Uber has a $50 billion market cap. Who knows how many thousands of dollars Uber saves because it pays no benefits to the drivers. I conservatively estimate Uber is saving at least $25,000 per year per equivalent full-time employee._​


----------



## Vixen (Sep 27, 2015)

That sux. I'm glad I have health insurance and able to make a profit as a Uber driver. If I ever have to dip into savings or lose my reg job u bet I could make even more $
It's awesome!


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Uber is doing what every BS tech company does, classify employees as independent contractors to privateize their gains and pass the costs on to society.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

Very good info for driver✌


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

To be fair to Uber, I don't think Mcdonalds employees enjoy all those benefits.

Most corporations are actually shying away from full time employees to part time employees to deny them benefits.

On the other hand, Mcdonalds workers in California earn minimum 9 dllrs per hour now, going up to 10 dllrs in January.

Any Mcdonalds employees that can educate us on their benefits??


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Question Of The Day: Is Being An Uber Driver Worth It?*
*https://www.yahoo.com/autos/question-of-the-day-is-being-an-uber-driver-worth-160841926.html*


----------



## Ted Collins (Sep 2, 2015)

ubershiza said:


> Uber is doing what every BS tech company does, classify employees as independent contractors to privateize their gains and pass the costs on to society.


Welcome to the new world. Its all going that way. Steo 3 or 4 was the shift to Obama care, that took the onus off employers and contractors is becoming defacto


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Working Uber full time is not orofitable due to the benefits factor. Doing it part time (allowing a full time job to shoulder the benefits) is most certainly profitable.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Who's spending 2-300 a week in gas?

"Meeks, who logs a little less than 20 hours behind the wheel every week grosses about $300-$400/week. But once you factor in the cost of gas, the number drops to a net of about $100/week. "


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

GlenGreezy said:


> Who's spending 2-300 a week in gas?
> 
> "Meeks, who logs a little less than 20 hours behind the wheel every week grosses about $300-$400/week. But once you factor in the cost of gas, the number drops to a net of about $100/week. "


hehe... good catch: $250 in gas is over 2,000 miles of driving/wk - and that would be driving 30 hours non-stop at 65 miles an hour!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Question Of The Day: Is Being An Uber Driver Worth It?
> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/question-of-the-day-is-being-an-uber-driver-worth-160841926.html*


This Yahoo Autos piece is a clueless fluff piece. I should've stated that
the comments to the article are a better read than the article itself.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

the comments are great entertainment


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

If that guys really making 3 to $400 a week and spending $250 in gas is an idiot. In almost 2 days I've made $250 and I still have 200 miles of gas in my car which is approximately 7 gallons of gas or about $17.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> the comments are great entertainment


Not only that, but the number of negative comments shows that the word is getting around about what a scam Uber is for their drivers.


----------

